# Sturgeon River Fishing



## bornforsurvival

Hello,
Looks like I'll be fishing on the Sturgeon river around Burt Lake State Park from Thursday-Sunday.

Any tips? Can I expect to catch anything nice? It sounds like it's a pretty cold river.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## PunyTrout

bornforsurvival said:


> Looks like I'll be fishing on the Sturgeon river around Burt Lake State Park from Thursday-Sunday.
> 
> Any tips? Can I expect to catch anything nice? It sounds like it's a pretty cold river.


The Sturgeon is one of the jewels of the North IMO. I've never fished near Burt Lake State Park but I can say that the upper part of the watershed is an excellent trout stream.

It can be extremely challenging to wade though. Use caution and common sense if the water is up or even at 'normal' flow rates.

It can also be a tough nut to crack in terms of getting the larger fish to come out and play...


----------



## concentroutin

Everything Puny Trout said above. I have done so-so to fairly well on 8-12" fish; typically browns and bows over the years, but the larger residents have eluded me. The Burt Lake migrants can definitely spice things up on the old ultralight at almost anytime though. I have landed some 19" + LRB's and lost some BIG LR bows in the middle of summer! Enjoy it and stay safe, fast and cold.


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Puny is right the stream has a high velocity. I have fished that for over forty years now but not much in the last ten as the canoes come down non stop from the rental there by the state park. Never used to be that way. And most cannot control them in the quick current. Went by there last Friday just to take a look at it again on my way to Pellston.


----------



## slowpaya

fall/winter sh run can be pretty nice


----------



## brushbuster

slowpaya said:


> fall/winter sh run can be pretty nice


Not to mention hex show up on the lower end


----------



## bornforsurvival

Sounds like I may need to drive up again in a few weeks...wife will love that! 

I didn't have much success. Couldn't really find a good spot to access in the state park, and unfortunately did not have as much time to explore as I had anticipated. It's a beautiful river though.


----------

